# Lets see your tractors



## michaelthomas

Here is my baby.  She is a 2003 Ingersoll 4020 with a 20hp onan.  I have a 48" snowblower, 48 mower deck, 42"rototiller, sod plow, disk harrow, 3 pt hitch with PTO, and a cab for the winter.  I also have the little trailer to haul all my firewood from the processing center to the stacking area.  Thank god I have her as we got 70" of snow in december and 72" since January up here in Southern Maine.


----------



## Highbeam

Here's my other huge hobby. 2005 Kioti 30HP diesel, 4x4, hydro tranny, brush hog, box blade, etc. I have a 10k rated trailer that I haul it with. The bugger weighs 4500 lbs as pictured.


----------



## northwinds

This thread is going to kill me.  I spent summers as a youth on an uncle's Iowa farm, and I love tractors.   My 
wife has drawn a line in the sand and said "no tractors, ever."  It doesn't work for my hilly
forestland anyway, but what great tools.  I've got a friend dangling a Ford 8n with a bucket 
and brushhog. I don't think I can sneak it home or hide it in my woods.


----------



## MANIAC

Boy would I kill to have that Kubota!  Anyway this is my 73 Wheelhorse.  Almost as old as I am and clearly in much better shape.


----------



## North of 60

Well its not mine but my two boys own it.    Grew up on my mom and dads hobby farm and got to play with a Ford 7700.
 Figured this was the next best thing for them. BTW nice toys guys.


----------



## Scrounger

Here is my tractor that I use to plow snow, work up the garden, and haul my wood around. It is a 1940 Allis Chalmers B, hand crank only. Have had several other tractors over the years but this is the one that I kept. Cranks right up even when the temps are in the single digits.


----------



## Scrounger

Here are the others I've had, but don't own them any more.


----------



## tkirk22

Very nice scrounger. Gotta love that old iron.

I just picked up this old hoe last week. It should come in handy.


----------



## I4Favre

Scrounger, an oil pull, holy cow!  Don't see those too often.  Most I've seen at one time is at the Nittany antique machinery show in Centre Hall, Pa.  The air is usually thick with smoke and sulfur smell there for a couple of days.


----------



## Jags

This pic was intended to show the splitter, not the tractor, but you can see it in the background.  Its a 580 CK Case backhoe.  The others in the stable are:
2 Allis chalmers hydro garden tractors (1 is just a mule, the other is for rototiller and 4ft mower deck)
1 1939 Case VC with 5 ft mower deck
1 1945? Case DC
1 1942? Case VAC
and my trusty old 1959 jeep Forward Control with Snow Plow,  I add this into the list because it is more of a tractor than a vehicle.


----------



## jmd425

Not my tractor but thought you guy's would like what he's hauling!


----------



## NickR

Here are two pictures of our Florida tractor (John Deere 6605, MFWD), soon to move to Maine. The thing on the back is a 6' Brown Tree Cutter, essentially a bush hog on steroids. Your can back it into 6" oaks and cut them down. I also have a root rake I had made to pull palmettos and pine stumps and a light blade.  Bucket is a Deere 740.


----------



## moshiersr

I know it's not a tractor, but it does all the big tractor jobs.. 6.5' meyer plow for the snow, 9000lb warn winch to help with the log skidding, 5x13 carmate trailer for the wood hauling, all with a 4cyl and 4.56 gears ;-) 

For the smaller jobs aka grass cutting
Cub Cadet HDS 2165 w/48" deck (no picture)

For the little wood jobs
Arctic Cat 400 4x4


----------



## perry

hey! this is my kind of thread  :cheese: 
some pics from last fall woodcutting at my place. i have about 15 garden tractors. just need to call in drivers  :coolsmile: . lots of fun.....


----------



## tkirk22

perry in mi said:
			
		

> hey! this is my kind of thread  :cheese:
> some pics from last fall woodcutting at my place. i have about 15 garden tractors. just need to call in drivers  :coolsmile: . lots of fun.....



Is it a race? 200 laps around the woodpile? My bet is on the yellow one. Can I drive


----------



## Scrounger

perry in mi said:
			
		

> hey! this is my kind of thread  :cheese:
> some pics from last fall woodcutting at my place. i have about 15 garden tractors. just need to call in drivers  :coolsmile: . lots of fun.....




I like that Simplicity in the first two pics. I was just given a Wheel Horse that looks like the one next to the Simplicity. It has seen better days, but the price was right.


----------



## Jags

I love those old simplicity tractors and I like the duals on them.  Couldn't kill the darn things.  I still have an old B1 allis that is basically the grand dad to the running gear.  I think you could bolt a v8 to them and the drive train would take it.  Lots of small pulling tractors were made out of those with old vega engines and such.  I don't have as many as you, but in total garden tractor/tractor count, I have 9.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> I just picked up this old hoe last week.


 Now if I said that, Eric and Craig would kick me out . . . :bug: 

I'm looking for a 4wd case/Cat/JD hoe that I can use for fuel retrieval, snow moving, all the sh$$t left around here that needs finishing. I think someone will have to die though before I get the hoe. . .and I think I know who it will be


----------



## slowzuki

The old red IH bruiser and the newer Kubota that replaced it.  Love the new Kubota, just wish it was as big as the old sucker.  Someday I'll have be a M9540 or similar.  The logging winch looks weird because the legs are up, its a Farmi 501.  The baler is a JD 336.


----------



## MainePellethead

Not a large tractor.....but  hope a lawn tractor is ok.....love my Cub Cadet  

Happy tractoring!!


----------



## Metal

I haven't taken pics of mine, but here is one John Deere took:


----------



## fossil

Just got this in January.  Don't really know what the heck I'm gonna do with it, but I thought it was just so damn cool and cute, I had to buy it.  Rick


----------



## fossil

Oh yeah...forgot to add that the pic was taken by the ole hoe I picked up 18 years ago.  Rick


----------



## caber

1964 Massey Fergusson MF20 with loader and backhoe.  Thousand and one uses for a backhoe on a farm.  Everything about it's operation is counter-intuitive.  Push lever forward to go in reverse, pull lever back to go forward.  







1984 John Deere 755 - little runabout tractor. That's our 11 year old on it.  He lives to drive it around.  

We also have a Cub Cadet garden tractor with a 60" deck for mowing, but the starter went out in it last year and I didn't get around to replacing it.  Mowed everything with sheep last year.  Saves on gas, at least.


----------



## Corie

I'm still searching for my tractor.  I can't seem to find one at the right price, that is relatively local.  I've been searching for years and just can't ever find what I want.  Wondering what tractor it is yet?

A Gravely Model L.  I want an early one, no electric start, wooden handles.  Just can't seem to find it.  Anyone selling one? HAHA

http://www.oldengine.org/members/murphy/HPIM0799a.jpg


----------



## MainePellethead

Holy cow looky at dat picture!


----------



## BrotherBart

Corie said:
			
		

> I'm still searching for my tractor.  I can't seem to find one at the right price, that is relatively local.  I've been searching for years and just can't ever find what I want.  Wondering what tractor it is yet?
> 
> A Gravely Model L.  I want an early one, no electric start, wooden handles.  Just can't seem to find it.  Anyone selling one? HAHA
> 
> http://www.oldengine.org/members/murphy/HPIM0799a.jpg



I doubt if he would sell it but I will ask my neighbor. He has the original sulkey too.

What would be your threshold of pain on one?


----------



## Metal

There are quite a few Gravely L's for sale out there, most go for around $500.


----------



## Tarmsolo60

Here's mine, 40hp diesel, hydro, 4x4. I took this picture today...I'm sick of all this snow


----------



## Corie

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still searching for my tractor.  I can't seem to find one at the right price, that is relatively local.  I've been searching for years and just can't ever find what I want.  Wondering what tractor it is yet?
> 
> A Gravely Model L.  I want an early one, no electric start, wooden handles.  Just can't seem to find it.  Anyone selling one? HAHA
> 
> http://www.oldengine.org/members/murphy/HPIM0799a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he would sell it but I will ask my neighbor. He has the original sulkey too.
> 
> What would be your threshold of pain on one?
Click to expand...


NO WAY

Threshold for pain.....honestly, it's pretty large.  I'd probably go at least $500 on an early L that is exactly what I want with either the sulky or the mowing deck.  Proposition him and let me know?  I'm so upset that I let my my grandfather sell his 5 years ago.  I didn't know any better at that point.  Every since he sold it, I've been dying for another.


----------



## tkirk22

Corie said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still searching for my tractor.  I can't seem to find one at the right price, that is relatively local.  I've been searching for years and just can't ever find what I want.  Wondering what tractor it is yet?
> 
> A Gravely Model L.  I want an early one, no electric start, wooden handles.  Just can't seem to find it.  Anyone selling one? HAHA
> 
> http://www.oldengine.org/members/murphy/HPIM0799a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he would sell it but I will ask my neighbor. He has the original sulkey too.
> 
> What would be your threshold of pain on one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO WAY
> 
> Threshold for pain.....honestly, it's pretty large.  I'd probably go at least $500 on an early L that is exactly what I want with either the sulky or the mowing deck.  Proposition him and let me know?  I'm so upset that I let my my grandfather sell his 5 years ago.  I didn't know any better at that point.  Every since he sold it, I've been dying for another.
Click to expand...


I almost thought about looking into possibly buying this one. It's about an hour from you.  Maybe it's still for sale.
http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/grd/602728796.html

Also, I saw a couple parked at the edge of a field near my home. I'll try to find out who owns them. They're cool little 'tractors'. Ask the locals. You may be able to find a 'forgotten one' for cheap.

BTW, Can those mowers decks be used for light bush hogging or are they only suitable for heavy grass.


----------



## Corie

Hey Kirk,

I appreciate you pointing me at that Gravely but unfortunately I already contacted them a week or so ago and the tractor had already been sold.  Oh well, just my luck.

Yes, they are very cool little tractors, especially with ALL the attachments they can take.  The mower deck really isn't meant for brush hogging as it is a rotary blade rather than flail blade.  It does  agreat job on heavy grass though and will send anything (rocks, beer cans, etc) a LONG ways out that front opening.  Between the rotary mower, reel mower, sickle bar, cultivator and cart though, it's perfect.


----------



## tkirk22

Corie, I just picked up these 3 Gravelys the other day on a package deal. The story is that all 3 were running last year when parked. The white one has great compression but the other two are weak. I haven't investigated the reason yet. One may have a bad low gear and one has a broken mower deck.

I plan to keep one if it suits my needs and I'll sell the other one or two depending on how they run.


----------



## Corie

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> Corie, I just picked up these 3 Gravelys the other day on a package deal. The story is that all 3 were running last year when parked. The white one has great compression but the other two are weak. I haven't investigated the reason yet. One may have a bad low gear and one has a broken mower deck.
> 
> I plan to keep one if it suits my needs and I'll sell the other one or two depending on how they run.



Kirk,

That sounds GREAT.  Weak compression is no big deal, it wouldn't be the first time I've done a complete tear-down and rebuild on a gravely motor.  Please keep me posted!

Thanks,

Corie


----------



## BrotherBart

Looks like you may be in business Corie. I talked to the neighbor yesterday and he looked offended at the thought of parting with the Gravely.


----------



## stanleyjohn

Heres my Bottom of the line Lowes JD.For my near 1 acre cut it does a great job.


----------



## dego

A couple of pictures of my Simplicity 2110.  It has proven to be a venerable old mule; mows my grass, plows snow, grades the laneway.....
The wood house is stuffed full with 61/2 cord.  There is 51/2 cord piled on pallets and, not shown in the pictures, another 3 cord in lengths waiting to get bucked next year.  My wood is primarily maple, yellow and paper birch, red and white oak and a little poplar.


----------



## Mandoo

1968 Massey- Furgeson  M-20 Industrial TLB

1950 Ford 8N 

Just Picked up the backhoe last week, neighbor friend had an old barn find that included 4 other antique tractors. I've had the 8N for a while. I have to fight the wife for seat time on the backhoe it reminds her of her very first job with a gas company.


----------



## Corie

Oh noes!  The Gravely is home! (Thanks again Todd)


----------



## Jags

Looks like Corie has a new toy.


----------



## JrCRXHF

This is my little kubota


----------



## Highbeam

I would sure get that very expensive midmount mower off of the BX while doing loader work in the mud. I can tell by the front tires that you were sinking in muck and if you smash that mower it will be expensive.


----------



## JrCRXHF

Yeah it came off there right after that trip to the back yard I have put the deck back on since then and cut alot of grass it was fine.


The back of the tractor was on hard ground when i dipped the front end off into the clay i knew it was soft but i did not think it was that soft.


----------



## dolmen

Firstly I'm new here, so Hi everyone.

Here is a pic that shows some of this winters 2008 firing and my tractor just gets her nose in...






Cheers

;-)


----------



## jpl1nh

My "tractor" :cheese:


----------



## Corie

I'm not a smart mannn, butttt that's not a tractor [/Forest Gump]


----------



## jpl1nh

Corie said:
			
		

> I'm not a smart mannn, butttt that's not a tractor [/Forest Gump]


 hh:


----------



## derecskey

My '06 BX2350.  Mine doesn't look as shiny as jrCR's.


Ok, yes, the spreader is a bit large for the tractor...  :gulp:


----------



## Ron Lloyd

This is more tractor than I need “most” of the time. However, there are times I’m glad to have the extra power and traction.  I usually have an 84” bucket on the front but I had to remove it and put the forks on so I could unload my Tarm Solo 60 last week.

Ron


----------



## Hunter819

Here's a couple of shots of my new baby delivered today. I'll use it to maintain my 600 ft driveway and 10 acres of fields as well as my parents 65 acre farm. As you can see, I just couldn't take a picture before I got it dirty ;-)


----------



## fattyfat1

resurrecting old thread. sorry, i love tractors. my two most recent machines.........


----------



## fattyfat1

the other one...........


----------



## sublime68charger

since some have put there Garden tractors in here I'll chime in.
she's a 67 Lawn Flite with a 7hp Brigg's power plant.
Mower's a little shaky but gets the job done.
This was right after the seat upgrade that I did to the old girl.  
Its much more comfortable to ride on now. 






and a Pic of the Family's Ford Jubliee
bought new in 1954.  Heck its even got the Buzz Saw behind it.  the Buzz saw was an orginal 3pt mounted operation but got moved to its own cart so that any tractor could hook up and go.


----------



## Dill

When I first got my tractor, with the orginal bucket on it. You can just see my father's 5410 behind it.
Its a 62 606, I also have 65 606, that came with a 2000 loader, I'm thinking about restoring the 65 this winter and using it as a raking/tedder tractor next year.








Last years sap boiling on the homemade evaporator, the tractor has the IH 2000 loader on it now.


----------



## frwinks

not enough blue in this thread  
2000 NH with a 757 hoe... diggin' the walkout :coolsmile:
and my 1952 Fergie :coolsmile:


----------



## Valhalla

I'll add some more green. A JD X575.


----------



## CTBurner

My better half on our 62 simplicity 725






Our 1940 ford 9n


----------



## flewism

Here's mine 2003 TC-30, I have a rotary cutter, RFM, PHD, BB, plow, sprayer, rear blade, and tiller for it. 
we also have a Cub Cadet 1529 for mowing. 
I also posted a picture of the splitter tray I made for my Huskee a couple weeks ago


----------



## gzecc

JD 420 great machine. Last I will ever have, I think!


----------



## offroadaudio

Kubota B7800 - mid mount mower, bush hog, FEL
Helps to take care of our 64 acres, and is a real joy to operate.
Mows the lawn, cuts the fields, slaughters the green briar and multi flora rose, 
cuts trail for dirt bikes, maintains gravel drive, moves snow........


----------



## Dill

You might want to shorten your top link. That brush hog is at an odd angle.


----------



## offroadaudio

That was fresh off the truck after delivery - I got her fixed up now!


----------



## TheIglu

My 1961 International Harvester B414 Diesel. 

3100 original hours :D


----------



## Highbeam

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> That was fresh off the truck after delivery - I got her fixed up now!



That hog looks fine. They are supposed to be about 2 inches higher on the back for several reasons including only cutting the grass once.


----------



## Corie

I'll have to put up a picture of the Gravely since the rebuild.....well actually, it looks the same, but it has:


New cylinder, new piston, new rings, new F-R clutch, new Hi-Lo clutch, all new gaskets, new fuel line (hard copper), new fuel filter, new seals and bearings in rotary mower, new tires, new tubes, new oil pickup, choke cable, manual PTO, rebuilt entire carb.

One new thing it doesn't have: paint.


----------



## Dill

Highbeam said:
			
		

> offroadaudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fresh off the truck after delivery - I got her fixed up now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hog looks fine. They are supposed to be about 2 inches higher on the back for several reasons including only cutting the grass once.
Click to expand...


I've always been told to run em level. That way your not digging the blade or blades into the ground as you drive forward.


----------



## offroadaudio

You control that with your position control. Generally, you want the front a little lower - it uses less power. However, there are times you might want it level because you want to cut it twice - front and back. If you tractor has the power and you want to chop an overgrown field with no woody plants - that can be effective.


----------



## Highbeam

Not with position control, you'll be raising the front of the hog and adjusting cutting height. The setup procedure for a rotary mower involves setting the front of the blades to desired cut height with the position control and then adjusting the tail wheel to get the back end up a couple of inches relative to the front. The top link is often omitted entirely and some folks even eliminate the position control by using the check chains. All the manuals I've read from the various hog manufacturers say to raise the back end up slightly. 

To keep on topic here's another tractor photo.


----------



## jeff6443

mich  i have a 91 4020 its badass same attactments as you would like to find a used splitter for this machine  lotta $$$  splits both ways 
 I got mine from my ex father n law . 170 hours  I paid 2000.00 for all he moved . These things are not cheap , but you know that  thanks for the pic 
 still learning how to post pic s


----------



## bsruther

I don't have a tractor, but this is my buddy's M9540.

New in March 08





Helping me build a new retaining wall behind the house this summer. I couldn't have done it without him and his tractor.


----------



## bsruther

Sorry for huge pic. I resized the wrong one.


----------



## btj1031

That's one big rig!  If you're like me, you couldn't have done it without the Coors Light either!


----------

